
Gradio: Quick UIs for Machine Learning - aliabd
http://gradio.app
======
abidlabs
As one of the creators of the library, I'll add that we hope to solve one of
the biggest problems in machine learning right now:

\- ML models are often trained on _very specific datasets_ and fail in
embarrassing/costly ways when deployed in real-world settings where things
looks different than the training data

\- The worst part is that these limitations are usually not detected until the
model is released, because usually the ML engineers may not realize that their
model is: biased, unfair, or fragile

It takes a diverse team of users and testers to realize this. Gradio gives you
the ability to instantly create a web interface around your model that you can
share with a public link.

Your users or testers or collaborators can (right from their browsers, without
having to install any software) try your model, understand its limitations,
and point out biases in the model and data.

